# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Nos guides d'achats dans un magazine | Canard PC Hardware hors-série n°16

## Dandu

Le dernier hors-série de Canard PC Hardware est en kiosque. Dans ce seizième opus, nous allons vous proposer des guides d'achat, pour bien choisir tous vos composants si vous avez besoin d'un nouveau PC.

Dans chaque numéro de Canard PC Hardware, nous vous proposons déjà des guides. Mais vous avez dû le remarquer, nos explications sont parfois succinctes : il faut évidemment de la place pour les autres dossiers. Pour ce hors-série, nous avons donc décidé de prendre l’espace nécessaire pour vous donner des explications sur le fonctionnement des différents composants, sur les choix possibles, les pièges à éviter.

Pour chaque série de composants, nous vous proposons donc quelques explications, mais aussi une sélection de produits : un produit haut de gamme (et parfois très haut de gamme) pour ceux qui veulent le meilleur (et ont un portefeuille bien garni), un produit milieu de gamme qui conviendra à tous les utilisateurs et un produit d'entrée de gamme pour ceux qui veulent quelque chose de correct mais n'ont pas nécessairement le budget de Bill Gates. Dans certaines catégories, nous vous proposons aussi des alternatives, quand nous avons considéré que le choix était pertinent. Et pour vous proposer les meilleurs produits dans certaines catégories, nous avons fait appel à des experts dans leurs domaines pour nous aider.

Dans la première partie, dédiée aux composants internes du PC, vous trouverez les CPU et les GPU - deux parties évidemment importantes -, les ventirads (parce qu'il faut refroidir le processeur), les cartes mères, les boîtiers, la RAM (ce n'est pas le moment d'en acheter), les alimentations et le stockage, avec une sélection de SSD mais aussi de HDD (oui, ça existe encore). 

Dans la seconde partie, nous parlons de périphériques, accessoires et autres compagnons. Nous avons bien évidemment commencé par les claviers et les souris, mais nous traitons aussi les manettes, les webcams, les microphones et les casques. Parce que les joueurs, en 2021, ils aiment bien streamer. Il y a aussi des guides consacrés aux enceintes, aux moniteurs et au stockage externe (SSD ou HDD ?). Enfin, nous vous proposons aussi une petite sélection de PC portables et de NAS. 

Nous espérons que ce nouveau numéro vous plaira et nous vous invitions à venir en parler sur le forum pour nous donner votre avis et vos impressions.

----------


## jeanfifi

Je me procure mon exemplaire dès que possible !
J’espère y trouver une belle sélection de moniteurs car j’aimerais en changer  :;): 
Bravo encore pour votre excellent travail , les coins coins du matos ^^

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Je ne me souviens plus, les HS ils sont inclus ou pas dans l'abonnement ?

----------


## Praetor

> Je ne me souviens plus, les HS ils sont inclus ou pas dans l'abonnement ?


Ou pas.

----------


## Cedski

marrant l'illustration d'un macbook pro et aucun Mac dans les portables. Je sais bien que le nom de la rubrique c'est "les* PC* portables" mais n'aurait-il pas sa place dans les ultraportables ? C'est Ackboo qui a rédigé cette partie ??  ::ninja::  

PS: J'ai bien aimé les rubriques écrites par Daz.  :;):

----------


## perenoel

Super, j'ai hâte de lire ça ! Même en connaissant le principe, le matériel change tellement vite que c'est difficile de se tenir à jour, donc merci Canard PC Hardware pour le temps gagné et les explications techniques  :;):

----------


## Jean Rambeau

Est-ce que ce numéro est disponible en version numérique?

----------


## Dandu

Pour le moment, non, le processus est pas encore prêt

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Merci pour les sous-bock pour le dernier hors série  ::wub::  

Pourquoi vous n'ouvrez plus de topics à chaque nouveau numéro d'ailleurs ? (Pour parler de bières hein pas de matos  ::ninja::  )

----------

